# 1239 starts idling on ksi on



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I powered up the car after setting my throttle type 1 (electronic 0-5v) and brake input type 1 (transducer) the controller powers up and motor spins at 200 rpm without ever hitting the start button. If I step on the brake it stops, but does not respond to throttle. Any ideas? I checked my contactor and precharge wiring and it is all to spec per the schematic.

So 3 problems 1. controller skips start input and starts spinning upon powering KSI
2. spinning at 200 rpm when it should be waiting for throttle
idle control in curtis is off
3. no throttle response
I will check throttle wiring and voltage also

Help


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

throttle is at .55 volts but purple white wire 5volt supply is at .22 volts that's why no throttle. but why is 5 volt supply not working?
I actually was smart enough to test this chinese hall effect throttle before I installed it and it did work, although i can't remember if it dropped below .5 volts or not.


----------

